# Sticky  CRITON.2 Speaker Kit $699.95



## RAW

What’s a Criton? It’s not a “cretin”, Triton or a Criterion (we did those years ago with Danny from GR). The Greek derivative can mean “smart”, to think critically or carefully, to avoid any ambiguity. 
This is our goal; to provide a simple, smart, clearly thought out series of kits for the DIY speaker builder community.
All designs use the CSS RT2 true ribbon tweeter and the new LDW7 woofer and like the earlier V series, the first kits can be built into readily available Parts Express cabinets or the builder can build their own. The other 2 are ML-TL designs and require a custom taller cabinet which maintains the 8” width of the Criton.1 and Criton.2.
Another aspect of these designs is that the first 2 are all sealed designs and there is no port to cut or slot to install and we plan to make precut baffles available. 
The crossovers included in the kits use good entry level components.16G Inductors on the tweeter and woofer networks(Iron core EQ only) ERSE Capacitors and Mills resistors are all standard crossover components. Al believes in working with simple crossovers not dozens of crossover components.

Criton.2 has a speaker sensitivity of 90db with a frequency response of + or – 5db from 200hz to 20,000khz.Sealed Criton.2 tune to 57hz with a average 4ohm impedance.

The Criton.2 is designed with the .75cft cabinet from Parts Express with the first model being sealed for easy completion of this high end speaker kit.Cutting your driver holes into the baffles If you are using the Parts Express cabinets.After that you are ready to assemble the crossovers then do a full assembly.

*Stock unit price is $699.95* Criton.2

Many options of for the Criton series is available some will be shown below.If you would like other combo contact CSS.










Frequency response









Frequency response from 0 to 40 off axis









Frequency response from 0 to 40 with a close view of 5db scaling









Crossover point 









Sealed Impedance 









If using the PE cabinets you will need to notch the sides for the woofer clearance as shown.Along with this modification I also recommend running a thin layer of silicone on the baffle edge.This is done due to some imperfections in the cabinets to also make sure you have a tight seal.Let the silicone dry before assembly.

















Other than this modification to the pre made Parts Express cabinet as the cabinets come pre drilled for binding posts you will have to drill the holes larger.That is it. 

Below is the Criton.1 beside the Criton.2


----------



## RAW

Criton.2 upgrade options more options are available

Criton.2 speaker kit Plus Acoustic foam and Damper pads









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Obbligato 630V capacitors Mills Resistors









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Obbligato capacitors Mills Resistors Plus Acoustic Foam and Damping Pads









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Obbligato capacitors Dueland Resistors









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Obbligato capacitors Dueland Resistors plus Acoustic Foam Damping pads









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Mills resistors









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Mills resistors Plus Acoustic Foam Damping Pads









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Dueland resistors Plus Acoustic Foam Damping Pads









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Mills resistors DHLabs 14G Plus Acoustic Foam Damping Pads









Criton.2 Speaker kit with Mundorf EVO capacitors Dueland resistors DHLabs 14G Plus Acoustic Foam and Damping Pads


----------



## Jdiesel87

Hi Al,

Any chance you can get the Flickr images working again? Also any news on the Criton.2 ML-TL design?


----------



## RAW

That is up to Bob I have nothing to do with CSS any longer.


----------

